# Attachment Assist



## fieldgoldens (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a Husqvarna GTH26K54T that has a three point hitch on it for a few of my attachments that I tow behind. I would really like to find an electric lift assist for the attachments. Have seen Husqvarna carries one but does anyone else?


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

Just a thought, but you might find a tilt or tilt and trim unit, used, off a boat dealer and adapt it. Should work well.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

You also might want to have a look at Nebraska Surplus.

http://www.surplussales.com/


----------

